# Your favorite youtube channels for classical music?



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you like music? Great
Watch it on youtube? Great, share with us your channels
If you dont shame on you!


I'll start:
Hexameron (My go to guy for piano music, has everything from the well known to the nearly obscure, all with score included)
gerubach 
ollavogala - has scores included, wide range of music from various composers
VitalyGR - lots of Schnittke with score included


Which channels do you frequently use to find new music?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

John11inch has the best username ever and wonderful modern works.

Also Wellesz Theatre and related Wellesz channels.

And for symphonies of all eras, Magisch meisje Orkest.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

SeptimalTritone said:


> John11inch has the best username ever and wonderful modern works.
> 
> Also Wellesz Theatre and related Wellesz channels.
> 
> And for symphonies of all eras, Magisch meisje Orkest.


I forgot about Wellesz Theatre, I usually go there to hear some modern works, and I need to check out Magisch meisje Orkest.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

John11inch. The best user name I've ever heard. Of course I'm assuming his paternal family name isn't "11inch".


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Not a channel, but fyrexianoff probably has the best compilation of rare classical music on Youtube that I've seen.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Some great choices thus far. I'll add two that haven't been mentioned yet.

I find NewMusicXX has an interesting selection of avant-garde works (often very obscure), usually with annotations culled from program notes.

Kukikei has a eclectic selection of Japanese composers (both popular and concert music) and famous conductors like Ansermet and Tennstedt in live performances. The only problem is that everything is in Japanese.


----------

